# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  My trip!

## alex_819_ay

Good day!

I am starting to plan my trip to Europe for 31 days. I will prob. arrive to Marseille on August 6th and will be leaving from Marseille on Sept 6th.

Here is my trip:

-Marseille (2-3)
-Nice and Monaco (3)
-Florance (3)
-Rome (4)
-Venise (2)
-Milan (2)
-Switzerland (4)
-Amsterdam (2)
-Paris (4)
-Barcelone (3)
-Marseille (back to Canada!)

What do you think??
The end of my trip will require more travel to arrive in Amsterdam, Paris and Barcelone but I think it's worth it...?

I will have a budget around 4200$CAN (plane is already payed)

Any suggestions are welcome!!

Thanks guys

----------


## Gwyllgi

Strikes me you haven't anywhere near enough cash budgeted. For 30 days, and assuming you will need to pay for hotel rooms, travel in Europe, etc. I would take _at least_ 10,000 (really) and also make use of the extensive ATM network in Europe rather than carry significant amounts in cash.

And beware pick pockets. The sods are everywhere and you *WILL* be a target especially as no one cares about Canadians being different from Americans, to most people here they're not.

----------


## Nasturtium

So as an American, I should stay away from Europe? I guess that rules out reconnecting with the motherland, home of my ancestors. I remember another thread which essentially critisized Americans for not traveling more (i.e. Europeans were more worldly because they traveled more), but this doesn't inspire much confidence for becoming more worldly. As an American, I would be targeted...as would be our poor Canadian friend, guilty by association it seems. Sorry about that...maybe you can practice a British accent before you go or get your hands on a World cup team jacket? Better yet, do both!

Bummer...though admittedly I don't have $10,000 or $4,000 available for traveling anywhere, much less Europe. I guess if I win the lottery or a rich relative bequeaths me some money I'll have to find an alternate venue...Taiwan has been advertising alot.

Btw, I agree wholeheartedly that 4,200 is way too low for 31 days anywhere. Well, you could come to the U.S. for 31 days on $4,200 as long you drive, sleep every third night in your car, and eat only fast food. You could even buy souvenir's if you forgo lunches. I would avoid Arizona until they figure out the whole immigrant thing though. I'm kidding of course...good luck on your trip, I'm sure you'll be fine, and have memories to last a lifetime!

----------


## Sprinkles

I'm sure you could make it work on 4200$. It's a challenge, no? Budget, look for food locals with good prices, take public transportation, don't stay in big cities - find cheaper rooms.

What's wrong with a challenge?

----------


## Gwyllgi

> So as an American, I should stay away from Europe?




Not stay away, at least not from most countries or most parts of all countries, but at least be aware that Americans are thought to be naïve, have masses of cash, and easy targets. 

There are some places to avoid like the plague however, either because the way of what is acceptable life there is so utterly different from that in most parts of the US it causes confusion and embarrassment in the visitor and that can lead to antagonism with the locals.

I’ll try and illustrate what I mean with examples. Let’s start with The Med. 

Topless sunbathing is in most places perfectly normal, especially around Hotel swimming pools and so for a bunch of lads to emerge from their rooms on day one and yet “Whoo Hoo! TITS!” as I’ve seen happen really does cause offence.

Then still on The Med there’s parts, especially on The Islands, where “Lookey-Lookey” boys are a real pain. Usually of North African origin they hawk around “genuine” Rolex or Omega watches and the like on sale for silly money. While the gullible are buying the sellers mate is picking their pockets. The WISE victim does little but rely on his insurance, the Gung Ho victim fights back and gets a knife in his guts for his trouble. Marseilles is especially good for such going on. 

In short, know how to deal with the pests, be they crooks or cockroaches. 

Then there’s the Cities. 

ALL cities have slums but some slums are more than slums, they’re colonies. 

As most of such colonies are predominantly inhabited by Mohammedans, especially the awful French “banlieues” that are typical of such places as will be found around many European cities, being overtly American is NOT a good thing to be.

In fact in such places simply being white is not a good thing to be. 

So no, don’t stay away from Europe, just don’t expect Europe to be anything like you might think it is because the moment you step off the “beaten Track” you can and in some places WILL end up in trouble. 




> I guess that rules out reconnecting with the motherland, home of my ancestors. I remember another thread which essentially critisized Americans for not traveling more (i.e. Europeans were more worldly because they traveled more), but this doesn't inspire much confidence for becoming more worldly.




Just don’t assume that because YOU want to “reconnect with your motherland” that your “motherland has any wish to reconnect with you. It probably doesn’t give a damm and if anything finds the whole idea of “home-comers” at best tedious and wearisome. Not undesirable, just not in the least bit important. 




> As an American, I would be targeted...as would be our poor Canadian friend, guilty by association it seems. Sorry about that...maybe you can practice a British accent before you go or get your hands on a World cup team jacket? Better yet, do both!




Hell no! The British, especially young Brits with any visible association with football are immediate targets! We’ve got an awful reputation abroad and sad to say all too often justifiably. 

To be perfectly honest probably the very best first visit to Europe would be to Britain, with a couple of excursions across the Channel, one into the Pays de Calais and up to Bruges, the second to Aachen and maybe Cologne. 

A very good way to do this is to book a short city break thorough one of the local bus companies such as – well PM me of you want such details ‘cos advertising of any form on a forum isn’t good etiquette. 




> Bummer...though admittedly I don't have $10,000 or $4,000 available for traveling anywhere, much less Europe. I guess if I win the lottery or a rich relative bequeaths me some money I'll have to find an alternate venue...Taiwan has been advertising alot.




Don’t write off Europe, just be aware that it’s foreign in more ways than one. Be a tourist, stick to the tourist routes, stay with other tourists, do the tourist things and it’ll be a wonderful experience but if you positively must do something different the do it with a group.

There’s another thing to consider and that’s insurance. Make sure you’ve got good and appropriate insurance, and also an appropriate vaccination status. 

It’s not as if Europe is crawling with The Pox but on vacation it’s easy to get cuts and bruises that often get a dab of antiseptic and then ignored. Not a good idea.

Better to make sure your tetanus status is up to date, also polio vaccination status , even hep. B and in some places diphtheria, but best of all is to discuss what you need with a medical professional. 

There’s a whole lot of things to take account of when traveling in foreign parts. Silly things such as will my mobile ‘phone work there, can I buy a local pay-as-you-go SIM card to cut down on the costs of phone calls (get your mobile UNLOCKED before you leave home!) keep a copy of your passport separate from your passport, keep a copy of credit card details including who to call if it gets lost, stole, or strays, in fact plan defensively! 




> Btw, I agree wholeheartedly that 4,200 is way too low for 31 days anywhere. Well, you could come to the U.S. for 31 days on $4,200 as long you drive, sleep every third night in your car, and eat only fast food. 
> 
> You could even buy souvenir's if you forgo lunches. I would avoid Arizona until they figure out the whole immigrant thing though. I'm kidding of course...good luck on your trip, I'm sure you'll be fine, and have memories to last a lifetime!




In my opinion Arizona stands out like a light in the darkness. Why illegal immigration should ever be countenanced defeats me. Every illegal immigrant is at once and by definition a criminal and should be treated accordingly.

----------


## Gwyllgi

> What's wrong with a challenge?


In this case the consequences if you fail  :Petrified:

----------


## Nasturtium

All cynicism aside, I thought about it later and 4,200 is just too little money...you may have the very basics, but not enough to have fun. It works out to 136.00 a day-food, lodging, and transportation. Sure, maybe you can do it...but do you want to? If I went to Europe, I'd want to go to pubs, go the Louvre, climb the Eiffel tower, buy (and eat) Swiss chocolate, maybe even try a snail in a French restaurant. 

Btw, I know it's dangerous for tourists there...it's dangerous for tourists here too. I remember a time when it seemed every poor German tourist in Florida was getting car-jacked, killed, or both. It's easy to make fauxpas if you don't do your homework about where you're going. I also am quite aware that my European friends hold no "love" for me or any other American...it works both ways. Personally, I think it's rediculous...United we stand, divided we fall.

----------

